# Grace Warriors : Year end outreach for the Less Fortunate



## MrDeedz (17/11/17)

Hi guys. As a few of you may know that I am part of a group called Grace Warriors, We just a group of friends that have come together not affiliated to any NPO or ministry that want to make a difference to others less fortunate then ourselves.

*Our motto is “Love the unloved, Reach the unreachable and give HOPE to the lost.*


To end of this year we are having a Braai for some special people from a Shelter/Home on the East rand of Johannesburg and also spending the day with them just spreading the Love.


We welcome you to come along and volunteer on the day.
Any donations/sponsor/volunteer will be GREATLY appreciated 
Contact myself Deeran 076 693 2937 or Jose de Jesus on 083 595 0796 / Robyn de Jesus on 071 673 2541

I have attached a PDF on who we are and some of our previous outings.

You can also like or check out our Facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/Grace-Warriors-International-396701397042151/


Here is the list of items needed.
We will be collecting up until the 23rd November.
If you can contribute and need us to collect, please let us know 071 673 2541
Have a blessed day!!

Clothing and shoes for :
Boys 1 to 12 years old.
Girls 1 to 12 years old

Baby clothes and baby products needed.

There is a mommy with a 1 year old baby who is a big baby girl and wears 2-3 year old clothing.

We need new born baby stuff as one of the mommies is pregnant and on her last (no gender known).

We have a mommy who lived in a Wendy house. With a 5 year old daughter, they lost everything and need house hold goods.

We need clothing and shoes for 22 adults.10 ladies and 8 men. All of various sizes.

42 food parcels needed. 
(Hamper packs from pick n pay/ checkers)

Toiletry packs:
50 Toothpastes
50 Toothbrushes
50 Soaps
50 Face clothes
30 Razors.

30 x Party packs.
(chips, juice and sweets)

Presents for kids:
15x presents for boys
i.e soccer balls, rackets, rugby balls etc.

10 x gifts for girls i.e: nail polish , tea sets, barbies etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (20/11/17)

UPDATE:

THANK YOU to all who have donated and sponsored, we have collected all 42 hamper packs, the sweetpacks as well as presents for the kiddies! thanks for all the amazing support!!

The items still needed are as follows:

Toiletry packs:
50 Toothepastes
50 Toothbrushes
50 Soaps
50 Face clothes
30 Razors.

We are still collecting as much clothing, shoes and baby clothes as we can.

Please inbox or contact 071 673 2541 to arrange for collection.

All support is GREATLY appreciated


----------

